# Hello



## clockity (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi, I've been lurking a few years on here and thought I should register. I've been using an old Gaggia Classic with a Rancilio Silva steam wand for the past 7 years along with a Porlex Tall Grinder. I moved over to decaf a few years ago for medical reasons and am always looking for good tasting decaf beans. I've mainly been using Coffee Compass, but am willing to try others.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hello and welcome


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Welcome,

There's a huge decaf thread somewhere that'll give you tons of beans to try.


----------



## clockity (Mar 26, 2018)

Thank you, I'm trying the suggestion in the Beans forum to try Decadent Decaf bundle first then some of the other ones too. Thanks for the warm greetings and help.


----------



## Liasis (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

clockity said:


> Hi, I've been lurking a few years on here and thought I should register. I've been using an old Gaggia Classic with a Rancilio Silva steam wand for the past 7 years along with a Porlex Tall Grinder. I moved over to decaf a few years ago for medical reasons and am always looking for good tasting decaf beans. I've mainly been using Coffee Compass, but am willing to try others.


Another belated welcome to the forum, from a relative newby myself.

Jon.


----------

